# 14 point with a scoop



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

Shot this little guy 2 seasons ago and just found the pictures for it so i thought i would share. it had 14 points and a drop tine that got broken off at the base on the left side.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

I'd think about shooting him, not sure though???!!?! :wink: just join Great buck nice work  :beer: love the uniqueness.


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

nice buck! he'd go on the wall for sure.


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

Great buck! He got character!


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah i got him put on the wall


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Where in ND did you shoot this buck? the reason I am curious is that there was one with the same drop tine shot on my land two years ago. I am in Mchenry county and I spent houirs trying to get that one with a bow. Anyway it is a nice buck and hope you put it on the wall.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

this deer was shot over by bemidji minnesota off our hunting land. i hunted him throughout bow season and got him in the later part of rifle season. but unless a coyote was chasein him for 200 miles i dont think it is the same deer lol. but its too bad somone got your deer, hopefully one of his little ones grows a nice rack.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice work


----------



## Jer_Londgren (Mar 21, 2008)

It appears as though the rack is flipping me off.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah, he herd you shot his yearling son lol


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Jer_Londgren said:


> It appears as though the rack is flipping me off.


Thats what I thought!

Nice deer congrats!


----------



## Jer_Londgren (Mar 21, 2008)

Fubar, How did that buck make it to that age? Especially with your deer reduction plan you have in place. You Know....If its brown its down. If its a fawn its gone. If its a doe its a go. If its a spike, hold off, sike. If its a fork, grind it up with some pork. If its a nubbin tonight i'll be grubbin. A doe and a fawn, two more shells gone. I can do this all day. 
Just having fun with you Fubar. :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Jer_Londgren said:


> It appears as though the rack is flipping me off.


Wow, I didn't even see that the first time I visited.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

lol, i do my part in deer management. you for got the "Fawn Doe..nt tell bruce."


----------



## cuz1455 (Apr 8, 2008)

nice buck. do you ordinarily see scoops in your part of the country?


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

nope first one i have seen


----------

